# imprimante laser papier épais



## patipod (2 Février 2010)

Bonjour, 
je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait une imprimante laser couleur et si cette personne avait réussi à imprimer sur du papier épais qui fait plus de 200g/m2.
En fait, je recherche une imprimante laser couleur pour imprimer des faire part donc sur du papier cartonné.
Merci par avance pour votre aide


----------



## Anthony (2 Février 2010)

Tu peux préciser ton modèle, peut-être ? J'ai une Samsung (celles avec la finition piano, je ne me souviens jamais du nom), ça passe sur du 180g/m2 en mettant papier épais, voire papier cartonné dans les réglages d'impression. Au-delà, je n'ai pas essayé, mais selon le modèle, ça peut bourrer


----------



## patipod (2 Février 2010)

merci pour ta réponse.
En fait, je n'ai pas encore d'imprimante. Je souhaite justement en faire l'acquisition mais auparavant je veux être de pouvoir imprimer sur du papier cartonné d'au moins 200g/m2 car la plupart des papiers pour faire part de mariage font cette épaisseur.


----------



## Anthony (2 Février 2010)

Le plus simple est de faire la tournée des bonnes crèmeries (les sites des fabricants, quoi), et de scruter les spécifications techniques. C'est fastidieux, mais le grammage maximal est en général indiqué.


----------

